Ask HN: Are there dual 4-channel multiplexers with independent selectors? - bytter
======
paulrpotts
You can search for parts like this on Mouser:

[https://www.mouser.com/Semiconductors/Switch-
ICs/Multiplexer...](https://www.mouser.com/Semiconductors/Switch-
ICs/Multiplexer-Switch-ICs/_/N-7590d?P=1yys9neZ1yzvta6Z1yp2k80)

This one seems to be "dual" \- there are two sets of control pins. I'm not
sure from your description if that is exactly what you are looking for,
though.

